# Lolcows is turning into an incel board



## Uzumaki (Dec 26, 2014)

Remember how just being shitty was a bannable offense?

Even if that means I have to go it would still be worth it. I keep getting sucked in to replying to these retardeds.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2014)

I banned two people from the lol cow boards for a week, but:
1. Use report feature
2. Make talk to staff threads instead.

Also if I see the word neurotypical or trigger again I'm going to smash up the place.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 26, 2014)

You heard him people. If you're going to use the word trigger, please put a trigger warning at the beginning of your post.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't sure what board to post this in. Forgot about talk to staff.


----------



## SU 390 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's not. I've just been disagreeable and argumentive lately due to personal issues. I have nothing against you @Uzumaki 

I'm still banned from lolcows subforums until next week. I'm sorry for my anger and outlandish replies.


----------



## exball (Dec 27, 2014)

Just


----------



## CatParty (Dec 27, 2014)

Incels aren't even a real thing. Just check wikipedia


----------

